# skyline body kit for sentra?



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

does any body no where they sell the "skyline" body kits for the sentra cause i dont think they are real


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

hahahahhahahah


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

they are fake (that is if you drive a B13 sentra)


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

your looking for the R34 body kit


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

don't you know? Skylines are also a myth. Put down the crack pipe and back away.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys... Geezz

Check here:

http://www.grounddynamics.com/merchant/mainpage.htm 

http://www.visracing.com/


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

www.versusmotorsports.com has one also check out www.asylumms.com 

here is a pic of the kit on a B13


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

soon in a week or 2 you can check out www.liuspeedtuning.com for them as well


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

silver, you dont need to bump all these old threads.


----------

